#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Τεύχος Οδηγιών για ΝΟΚ - Δεκέμβριος 2012

## dn102

Νέες οδηγίες για το ΝΟΚ, κατεβάστε το pdf ΕΔΩ

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Σε πρόλαβε όμως το Ιωσήφ. Δες *ΕΔΩ*.

Το αρχείο υπάρχει και στα Downloads του φόρουμ, *πλήρες*!
Διάβασε *ΕΔΩ*, τι εννοώ πλήρες.

----------

